# Beige breeches



## Lucinda (26 August 2013)

Please can you recommend some brands of ladies beige/fawn/cream breeches for Autumn hunting? 

Don't scream at me - as I think they are a dressage brand ! - but I am told the Pikeur Lugana's are very comfortable? I have to be careful not to have too much material/thickness to the inside of my knee or I find the breeches rub where my long boot meets the knee here. 

Also, do people tend to hunt in full seat, knee patch or any other style of breeches and why?

Any advice really appreciated!


----------



## A1fie (26 August 2013)

Hi i have two pairs of pikeur: one normal full seat and one pair of soft shell which are great for winter. I don't think it matters which type you were as long as you are comfortable


----------



## Lucinda (26 August 2013)

Thanks Alfie, a great help. Can you tell me what the brand name of each of your 2 pairs of Pikeur are called? Which of the 2 would you recommend more for hunting and why? Am I right in thinking full seat gives you a stickier bottom? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## A1fie (26 August 2013)

Hi. So sorry i can't remember the names. Think all pikeur are really good and hardwearing. The soft shell ones are great for winter because they're waterproof and fleece lined so perfect for long cold days! 

Full seat do give you a bit more stickability but for me, if I'm going, nothing is going to stop me!


----------



## McW (26 August 2013)

rugged beige breeches are a lovely colour, I compete in them,


----------



## jess_asterix (27 August 2013)

I have tredstep symphony breeches and love them, very comfortable


----------



## chestnut cob (27 August 2013)

I've got Tally Ho ones.  They're quite nice for the money - high waisted which I think is more flattering and they stay up better.  Two zip pockets.  They're comfy and have a full seat, which I prefer.  Think they cost about £45.  No way was I spending £100 on breeches to get splattered with mud or caught on something (have ripped breeches on a hedge before)!


----------



## Lucinda (27 August 2013)

Thanks Jess and chestnut cob. 

Chestnut cob, forgive my seemingly stupid questions but with the full seat breeches, why do you prefer a full seat? Is it because it gives you better grip in the saddle? Also, why are high waisted breeches more flattering? Sorry to be so ignoramus!! I completely agree with your sentiments about paying a fortune to have breeches ripped on a hedge, by the way.

My big concern is also my inner knee where it meets the top of my boots. I can't have a lot of material here or I get a rub. Would the Tally Ho (and Tredstep ones) meet this requirement? ie not too much or too thick a material in this place?

Thanks in advance once again.


----------



## chestnut cob (27 August 2013)

I like full seat because I find those without a seat to be slippery - I can't ride in jeans either, don't feel secure.  Full seat just feel so much more secure.  All of my breeches (competition or otherwise) are full seat, I don't buy them without.
High waisted - personal choice I think but personally I think they give a better line/ shape as they don't cut you off at your hips.  I detest hipster breeches/ jods (Dublin used to be great but they all seemed to become hipster shape and when they're not falling down all the time, they just don't give such a nice line).  I don't possess any other high waisted things (not trousers, anything) but I do prefer it for breeches.

I don't find the Tally Ho ones have a lot of material at the knee.  I bought mine from a local tack shop so why not head to your local places and try some on?


----------



## Lucinda (27 August 2013)

chestnut cob, thanks ever so much for your sound advice and insights. I too hate hipsters!! I know you won't believe this but I only have one tack shop near to me hence why I was seeking your advice on this forum, so much of my shopping has to be done online because of this. The one tack shop that I do have near me, I bought breeches from last year and it turned out they rubbed terribly where my inside knee met the top of my boot, and I ended up selling them on at a huge loss!! Thanks once again for your insights, they have really helped me.


----------



## spacefaer (27 August 2013)

http://www.thehuntingshop.co.uk/sho...BTKLcAcGkI&shop_param=cid=57&aid=HS0580.0717&

These are great - warm,  water resistant and sensibly priced.  High waisted keeps the draughts out


----------



## Lucinda (28 August 2013)

Thanks spacefaer, I'm sorted for the warm winter snuggy variety, it's autumn hunting breeches I am after. Excellent point about high waisted keeping the draughts out! Thanks again.


----------

